# Help me find a bike for girlfriend (4'10")



## O_o (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I've been looking through the forums and I see this is a common thread but I hope I can get some up-to-date info. 

I'm looking for a road bike for my girlfriends birthday coming up in a few weeks time. She is just under 5' tall. I'm willing to spend up to 800 if I'm getting a good deal. So my price range is something like 400-800.

I would buy used but I'm running short on time. What should I be looking at? Where should I be looking for it?

Thanks a lot for the help!

Links are appreciated.


----------

